# صورة تستحق المشاهدة



## Haitham MagdyArif (15 ديسمبر 2009)

صورة فعلا تستحق المشاهدة 

عملية تجهيز ناقلة بترول للقطر 

:15::15::15:


----------



## marine_eng (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جامدة جدااا الصورة دى


----------



## اسامة القاسى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد صورة جامدة جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فى تعبك ومجهوداتك اخى هيثم


----------



## سكلنس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا


----------



## batman28130 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يباركلك


----------



## هشام احمد غريب (21 ديسمبر 2009)

صوره روعه بصراحه
وشكلها تخوف


----------



## eng.gasser (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## saizgax (1 يناير 2010)

بصر احه الصوره جاااامده اوى والله ينور عليك


----------



## Alinajeeb (2 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (24 مارس 2013)

ممكن أعرف إيه الرائع اللي فيها!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الحضيري (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------

